# Some from this past weeks shoots



## imagemaker46 (Sep 9, 2014)

The swimming shots are from last weekend in Maui. The football and soccer from this weekend.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 9, 2014)

Very nice work. Like the extreme close ups.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Designer (Sep 9, 2014)

You must have a very good camera!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a great camera and when I push the button enough times I end up with this stuff. It's all pretty simple, next week I'm going to read the instruction manual.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 9, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 9, 2014)

A pleasure to peruse, as always.


----------



## Roba (Sep 10, 2014)

Great shots, I detect a little experience in getting them!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 10, 2014)

Roba said:


> Great shots, I detect a little experience in getting them!



I've put in a few years. Thanks.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 10, 2014)

Great stuff, as usual. I especially love that first swimming shot, and of course the goalie shot, as I have a particular affinity for great goalie shots!


----------



## BillM (Sep 13, 2014)

Another great set, I always enjoy your threads 


The first one reminds me of a promo shot for the D4s, but yours might be better.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 13, 2014)

as usual! and it's nice to see the face behind the camera


----------



## avraam (Sep 25, 2014)

so dynamic, great catching on time!


----------

